# How to buy a Class B or B+ at the best price?



## DigitalVagabond (Mar 7, 2007)

Since I plan on traveling the US alone and will need to drive and park in city traffic, I've been leaning towards the B or B+ campers that are under 22 feet. I've been online until all hours of the night lately comparing prices, features, milage etc to find a vehicle that is large enough to live in but small enough to go any where in.

Today I actually put a refundable deposit on a 2001 Chinook Concourse to hold it on the lot at LazyDays in Tampa, Florida for a couple more days. They lowered the price from $49,000 down to $38,000 after one phone conversation, which makes me wonder just what this Chinook is actually really worth. It appears to be in excellent condition inside and out with 37,000 miles. I'm considering making the four hour drive to check it out.

I like the idea of buying used to save on depreciation. But yet $38,000 does seem like alot for a 6 year old class B with almost 40,000 miles. But I really like this vehicle.
Any suggestions on what this Chinook is really worth and how I can negogiate a good buy?

I've been on various websites including RVTrader. But I haven't seen many class B's in my Miami area for sale. Any suggestions on how I should go about buying a motorhome?

Thanks for helping this newbie wantabie vagabond out.


----------



## hertig (Mar 7, 2007)

Re: How to buy a Class B or B+ at the best price?

Hard to say without more details, but the NADA values the 'standard' model at between 33.5K (low retail) and 40.4K (average retail).  So 38K seems to be 'in the ballpark'.  Of course, you should try to get closer to the 33.5K price, and you need to make sure that it really is worth that (by being complete, working and in 'ready to sell' condition).  Anything which is broken or worn out comes off the value, and paying more than it is worth is an unwise move.


----------



## hertig (Mar 7, 2007)

Re: How to buy a Class B or B+ at the best price?

By the way, Sportsmobile will make the RV you want into the van you like.  I particularly like their 'pop top' which gives you 7' height inside when living in it and normal van height when you are driving it.


----------



## DigitalVagabond (Mar 7, 2007)

RE: How to buy a Class B or B+ at the best price?

hertig,

Thanks for helping me get a handle on the value of this vehicle.


----------



## ARCHER (Mar 8, 2007)

Re: How to buy a Class B or B+ at the best price?

I sure would not buy any vehicle without test drive, etc., and making sure "everything" is in working order.  Start low with your offer.....can go up but not down.


----------



## Roadtreker50 (Mar 22, 2007)

Re: How to buy a Class B or B+ at the best price?

Archer hit the bullseye.  Go see it, touch it drive it.  Turn on anything that turns in, open everything that opens.  Check it out from top to bottom.  Maybe bring a mechanic with you if you feel the need.  

I found my Class B after four months of searching the internet.  RV Trader, etal.  I went and looked a several that were purported to be in "excellent condition" - they wern't.  If you can, take your time and you will eventually come up with a deal you feel comfortable with.


----------

